
Hadacol - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hadacol
======
fred256
Vaguely related: wine bricks [1]

“After dissolving the brick in a gallon of water, do not place the liquid in a
jug away in the cupboard for twenty days, because then it would turn into
wine.”

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibition_in_the_United_Stat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibition_in_the_United_States#Winemaking_during_Prohibition)

------
petercooper
Reminds me of how Winston Churchill, who liked a drink, worked around
Prohibition-era rules while in the US:
[http://www.openculture.com/2016/05/winston-churchill-
gets-a-...](http://www.openculture.com/2016/05/winston-churchill-gets-a-
doctors-note-to-drink-unlimited-alcohol-in-prohibition-america-1932.html)

------
tptacek
So this is basically the American equivalent of an Amaro, but with vitamins
instead of medicinal herbs?

------
lqet
> In 1943, LeBlanc conceived the idea that became "Hadacol" in New Orleans,
> when he had persistent pain _in his foot and elsewhere_.

------
ahazred8ta
plus a vitamin-infused comic book hero, Captain Hadacol™

[http://web.archive.org/web/20100322211300/http://www.savagec...](http://web.archive.org/web/20100322211300/http://www.savagecritic.com/jog/my-
life-is-choked-with-comics-20-ver-2-0-captain-hadacol)

------
amelius
Could the same strategy be applied to recreational drugs?

~~~
oh_sigh
If you're talking about mushroom spores, then maybe. If you're talking about
heroin or meth, then almost certainly not - considering even meth
precursors(ephedrine) are regulated.

